# Trying to get started Sailing



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

New member here looking to learn as much as I can before diving in.I have been power boating for 20 years but have only sailed once while on Vacation last month and really enjoyed it.I'm looking for advice on best way to learn sailing,and possible ways to sail without buying a fourth boat.I live in Cherry Hill Nj and do most of my boating in Delaware and Maryland but usually crabbing in Md.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet Rapp. There is a lot of great information here to get started with.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

clip68 said:


> Welcome to SailNet Rapp. There is a lot of great information here to get started with.


Thanks,any tips on where the best areas are for a beginner ?


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Go to the library and read EVERYTHING they've got. I did this when I was 15, and I've used the things I read for the last 50 years. (Well, I didn't use the recollection of the Navy UDT diver that had to disarm a malfunctioning atomic bomb! His theory was, a) wait 20 minutes. If nothing has happened, it probably won't happen in the next 20 minutes either. b) After that, if you make a mistake, you'll never know it.)

Next, get another boat: a sunfish or other dinghy. If you get one with a jib, even better. The feedback curve is much tighter than in a bigger boat, and maintenance and possible damage costs are FAR smaller.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

mf70 said:


> Go to the library and read EVERYTHING they've got. I did this when I was 15, and I've used the things I read for the last 50 years. (Well, I didn't use the recollection of the Navy UDT diver that had to disarm a malfunctioning atomic bomb! His theory was, a) wait 20 minutes. If nothing has happened, it probably won't happen in the next 20 minutes either. b) After that, if you make a mistake, you'll never know it.)
> 
> Next, get another boat: a sunfish or other dinghy. If you get one with a jib, even better. The feedback curve is much tighter than in a bigger boat, and maintenance and possible damage costs are FAR smaller.


Thanks Mf,I was looking at some sunfish and I'm even entertaining putting a sail on the 16 ft skiff I built.I have 2 skiffs now and I can see myself selling one and adding a sail boat of some kind.They do rent them in the Rehoboth Bay where I do a lot of my boating though,so I do have options


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet. Within the forum you can start here:

Learning to Sail - SailNet Community

In the Philadelphia/Cherry Hill area there are a number of opportunities to get on a boat.

New Castle Sailing Club welcomes new sailors without boats. If you successfully pass their classes you can use their fleet of boats.

Liberty Sailing Club under the Ben Franklin offers courses as well and also is a club with its own fleet.

Philadelphia Sailing Club is a virtual club whose members charter on the bay for educational weekends and also charter at remote locations. They meet once a month at a restaurant outside of the city.

Google sailing associations or sailing clubs for your area and you should come up with a number of low-cost options.

Welcome to the lifestyle!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet Rapp and all the insanity that comes from this addiction, although it is a blast having it. Many ways to learn, gleaning information here, reading books, sailing lessons, joining a sailing club and many more. Once you have picked one dive in head first and go for it, next thing you know you'll be on your way. Good luck with whichevefr way you decide.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Catman,look forward to communicating with you in the future


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Rapp said:


> Thanks,any tips on where the best areas are for a beginner ?


No such thing as a best area. Just stay in sheltered areas and don't venture out too far until you get the hang of your boat. Stay well away from commercial vessels, and get someone to show you any particular local hazards (rocks, shoals, etc).


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

CatMan22 said:


> Welcome to sailnet Rapp and all the insanity that comes from this addiction, although it is a blast having it. Many ways to learn, gleaning information here, reading books, sailing lessons, joining a sailing club and many more. Once you have picked one dive in head first and go for it, next thing you know you'll be on your way. Good luck with whichevefr way you decide.


I am not addicted. I can quit any..... Hey was that a C&C 30??!!?? Lets go look at it, its for sale.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rapps you can can come down to my club in the spring I'll show some basics how to handle yada yada what to do. You can also meet many sailors up this way and from the riverside nj area. You can join the east end racing club too they are always looking for crew on boats from 20 something to 30ft +


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Rapps you can can come down to my club in the spring I'll show some basics how to handle yada yada what to do. You can also meet many sailors up this way and from the riverside nj area. You can join the east end racing club too they are always looking for crew on boats from 20 something to 30ft +


Thanks Denise,I appreciate that and will definately take you up on it.I would also be interested in joinging the racing club,I generally have too much time on my hands and it will be a good way to fill it


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

cool! Many of the EEYC 2014 EEYC members are members of my YC. I don't race myself. But I do know allot about boats


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Rapp said:


> Thanks Denise,I appreciate that and will definately take you up on it.I would also be interested in joinging the racing club,I generally have too much time on my hands and it will be a good way to fill it


You'll be in good hands with Denise.


----------

